# Justin Bieber - Out and about in Los Angeles (30.10.2017) 20x HQ



## Mike150486 (21 Dez. 2017)

​


----------



## liamhemsworthorg (6 Feb. 2018)

Looks like he's been fake tanning lol


----------

